# مساعدة من مهندسي الغاز - محطة تخفيض الضغط



## WAT (25 مارس 2008)

الأخوة الكرام .......

أقوم ببحث للجامعة عن محطة تخفيض ضغط الغاز الطبيعي من 70 بار إلى 15 بار 
بقطر أنبوب 8 إنش ,
و السؤال كيف أبدأ بهذه الدراسة و كيف أختار التجهيزات اللازمة ؟

مشكورين جدا جدا


----------



## ALI GOMAA (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## infwan (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## dado_hoho (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اعمل بهذا المجال


----------

